# 3 Day week ending



## murphyboy (16 Dec 2009)

Looking for advice,

3 day week Job Seekers Benefit will end in March. This will be from March 09. Is the Allowance only for 12 months? Some people think it is more than this as Social welfare count the 12 months by days or something? From reading,online once the 12 months is up, then i will have to a do another 13 (3 day) week if kept on by employer to build up PRSI to reapply for JB again. is this true?


----------



## Welfarite (16 Dec 2009)

Don't understand the question. Is it that you are going back to full-time work in March 2010? JA does not 'end'. Jb exhausts after 312 days paid benefit (52 weeks X 6 days or 104 weeks X 3 days). You can start building up JB entitlement to a 'new' Jb claim by the 'stamps' you pay aftr claiming 156 days; so if you were paying while working 3 days every week since then, you should requalify but it may be at a lower rate of pay. Ask at your SWLO.


----------



## murphyboy (16 Dec 2009)

Thanks Welfarite. Sorry, meant to say Jbenefit. I think you answered my question in your reply. Currently on 3 day for past 8-9month. Will more than likely remain on 3 day from march 2010 so you are saying i will be eligible for another 52 weeks till approx march 2011

To start building up JB again after 156days, do i need to notify SWLO or is it done automatically through employer etc.


----------



## Welfarite (17 Dec 2009)

Yeah, you should re-qualify provided you fulfil the necessary 39 paid/credited condition in 2008 (as your claim will commence in 2010 and that is the governing year).The office will keep an eye on things and let you know what your exact 'days claimed' of the 312 is if you ask them. If claiming  at 3 days per week, that would be another 44 weeks left!


----------



## monagt (17 Dec 2009)

when jsa is finished - jsb is not an option and would 13 weeks work then requalify a person for jsa?


----------



## Welfarite (17 Dec 2009)

monagt said:


> when jsa is finished - jsb is not an option and would 13 weeks work then requalify a person for jsa?


  see my first post


----------

